# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real deca or NOT !!!!!!

## marcus81

hi guys can u help me cuz iam not sure about this sample of deca ...

please tell mee real or not .....  :Hmmmm:  


thank you.....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Fake 100%

----------


## juicy_brucy

pretty bad at that.

----------


## Jdawg50

Yea, I think I agree... fake

----------


## powerbodybuilder

You can tell by the yellow top. This one is a poor fake.

----------


## Seajackal

The worst yellow top fake I've ever seen.  :Frown:

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Sorry for your loss bro.

----------


## Rider

fake as hell!!!

----------


## v-twin

looks like the cap is to thick,differant then the ones I have and mine are ok.sorry bro

----------


## marcus81

:Frown:  thank you my friends....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> thank you my friends....


Did this come from the same person as the stonozolol amps?

----------


## guildwars05

definitely faked. The label is poor and the cap is really off. Sorry man

----------


## diaryman

> Did this come from the same person as the stonozolol amps?



yes same person but what do you mean about this ?  :Hmmmm: 

iam marcuz81 and diaryman  :Wink:

----------


## hangtight08

horrible fakes...check out the d in deca for one, lol

----------


## garrett T

well. i have seen the worst fake, and ill give u the #1 spot, dont inject that stuff.. u never know what the hell it is.. stay safe. dump your supplier, and let me guess-upaid a very high amount 


 :Smilie:

----------


## NHB_MEX

not only is it fake, but the vial looks filthy...I guess the smeared ink on the label that seemed to be cut off with scisors was the first clue.

----------

